
Someone was asking for pics of pizza vending machine a couple of weeks ago. Here's two. - markup
http://www.therawfeed.com/2009/03/italian-company-invents-3-minute-pizza.html
======
markup
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/23819997@N03/3297250362/>

